# So much for nest bowls..........



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I gave my two pair of Satinettes nest bowls for this next set of egg. I put a bowl in each box, thinking they wouldn't have choice but to use them. Shows how much I know..........
BUT.....at least they did build a decent nest this time, so I shouldn't have to worry about spraddle legs.........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Little devils have a mind of their own don't they? I'd keep the bowl in there anyhow to help provide support for the nests.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL...that's funny. 

My Satinette's enjoy their little nesting boxes, bt don't mind the bowls either.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Little devils have a mind of their own don't they? I'd keep the bowl in there anyhow to help provide support for the nests.


Yea, that's what I'll do, at least until the babies get some age on them. The nests actually look like a nest you'd find in the brances of a tree. Pretty cool how they did that. Wish I could have watched them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They sure showed you, Renee  Beautiful little imps!

Terry


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

guess they know whats best for them now dont they , mother nature in action yet again lol


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

LOL so cute.. funny how we try to make them all comfortable and then they go off and do their own thing Kinda like outta all the cosy nooks and shelves I tried to get my hen to settle in, she settled in the bathroom next to the toilet


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

That is so adorable! Silly birds : )
I have a question...What's the material you've given them for nest building?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

amoonswirl said:


> That is so adorable! Silly birds : )
> I have a question...What's the material you've given them for nest building?


They had the long pine needles. I bought a bundle of the short ones and all any of my birds did was play with them. Then I got the long ones, and most every pair of birds went crazy with them and built HUGE nests.......the needles are probably 8 or 10 inches long.......


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> They had the long pine needles. I bought a bundle of the short ones and all any of my birds did was play with them. Then I got the long ones, and most every pair of birds went crazy with them and built HUGE nests.......the needles are probably 8 or 10 inches long.......


Thanks for the tip!!
If you don't mind...where did you purchase them?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

amoonswirl said:


> Thanks for the tip!!
> If you don't mind...where did you purchase them?


Funny you should ask that...........when I was looking for some, as the man who USED to sell them quit carrying them, I couldn't find any. Seems I was looking in the wrong places. All of your landscapers use them around trees and plants and such. I was visiting my Grandma..........she lives in a retirement home, and a landscape business was there putting these pine needles down. They had two big trailers full and just "gave" me a bundle. He said they sell for $5. I tried to pay him, but he wouldn't take my money. Guess my Grandma's retirement home picked up the tab........


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Funny you should ask that...........when I was looking for some, as the man who USED to sell them quit carrying them, I couldn't find any. Seems I was looking in the wrong places. All of your landscapers use them around trees and plants and such. I was visiting my Grandma..........she lives in a retirement home, and a landscape business was there putting these pine needles down. They had two big trailers full and just "gave" me a bundle. He said they sell for $5. I tried to pay him, but he wouldn't take my money. Guess my Grandma's retirement home picked up the tab........


Oh, wow - lucky find! Thanks for the info though. Very helpful...Incidentally, I also did a Google search & found that the long pine needles are sold for basketweaving, as well as for landscaping. The lanscaping bundles are comparatively cheaper of course - but probably not perfect enough for basketweaving. 

I think I'll order a small bale of the landscaping needles - or try to find them locally now that I know what I'm looking for. My pigeons and doves will all enjoy them! And I'll use the rest in my flowerbeds  
(or maybe take up basketweaving, lol)

Thanks again for the info!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

amoonswirl said:


> ...the long pine needles are sold for basketweaving, as well as for landscaping. The lanscaping bundles are comparatively cheaper of course - but probably not perfect enough for basketweaving...


The landscaping bundles may be shorter needles. Some of the basketweaving ones can be really long. Doing some random testing with my birds, the preference seems to be for needles about as long as your hand.

Those birds look justifiably pleased with their construction efforts!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Gotta love those babies, Renee, having a mind of their own.  
They are precious.

We have two pine trees in our front yard & the needles come in quite handy. 
Watching my guys make a nest is a riot. 
Frank used to put the pine needles on Jessie's back & her head. Then one time he found a feather & put it on her back. I was lucky enough to get a picture of that. Too silly.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I brought in some pine needles but made the mistake of not putting them next to Squeaks' basket when he was in daddy mode. Instead, I had pine needle pieces all over the place.

Fast forward to a few weeks ago. Was shredding some paper - Squeaks in his basket. Mmmmm, what would happen if I took a handful and placed them next to his basket. Soon got the answer...in 10 minutes the paper strips had disappeared. He had taken EVERY ONE and put them around and over his egg. Adding a few of his downy feathers and he had a lovely nest! The more I gave, the more he used...one of these days, I think I will see just how much he will use! May also try some pine needles again!


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Learn From There Masters*

Hi Renee, Some of our birds learn from there Masters. I talked to your Husband & he told me he bought you a real nice Bed, but you sleep on the Floor!!!! Hap


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Happy said:


> Hi Renee, Some of our birds learn from there Masters. I talked to your Husband & he told me he bought you a real nice Bed, but you sleep on the Floor!!!! Hap


You must have dialed the wrong number and talked to someone elses husband...... If I tried to sleep on the floor, I probably wouldn't be able to get up the next morning..........


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

You guys come on down to Oklahoma, around Sallisaw way. I know where you can pick up all the long pine needles you can cram into a bag. For free. My friends said take all I want and to come back for more when I needed them.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Lovebirds,
BEAUTIFUL pigeons . 

Thanks for posting pictures.

-hilly


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

DynaBMan said:


> You guys come on down to Oklahoma, around Sallisaw way. I know where you can pick up all the long pine needles you can cram into a bag. For free. My friends said take all I want and to come back for more when I needed them.


Looks like OKLAHOMA is certainly represented here on the site! Let's see, I can think of you, Pidgey (Tulsa) and Robert (Enid) and I think there may be another...mmmmmm. Where is Sallisaw located in relation to Tulsa, Oklahoma City and Enid?

  

*(Note: fortunately, there is only ONE Pidgey in OK!  )*


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Looks like OKLAHOMA is certainly represented here on the site! Let's see, I can think of you, Pidgey (Tulsa) and Robert (Enid) and I think there may be another...mmmmmm. Where is Sallisaw located in relation to Tulsa, Oklahoma City and Enid?
> 
> 
> 
> *(Note: fortunately, there is only ONE Pidgey in OK!  )*


I actually live in Roland, which is right across the state line from Fort Smith, Arkansas. Sallisaw is about 15 miles west of Roland on I-40.


----------

